# American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting MFA Applicants 2022



## its_me_mari

Hey everyone!
Didn't see a thread so decided to make one!


----------



## Chris W

Here are our current admissions statistics:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
47   out of   115   Admitted



16%

Waitlisted
18   out of   115   Waitlisted



43%

*Not Admitted*
50   out of   115   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



And instructions:









						Admissions Requirements | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				




Screenwriting applicants are required to submit the following:


A PDF of a typed screenplay in professional format (20 pages maximum) of which you are the sole screenwriter. If the sample is from a longer script, select what you feel is the _best_portion of your script. It could be the first 20 pages, or some other section. Give us (briefly) enough context to know where we are in the story if it is not the first 20 pages. Co-authored and adaptations will not be considered. Be sure to include a title page with your name, 2022-2023 SCR, and e-mail address.
Write a scene in professional format on the topic of “*the guilty party*” (five pages maximum). Make sure the scene contains three characters. It should introduce a main character, contain a turn, and an ending that points to further story and makes us want to know more. Be sure to include a title page with your name, 2022-2023SCR, and e-mail address.
Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on the designated date below.

*December 1, 2021*: Cinematography, Directing, Editing, Producing, Production Design and Screenwriting


----------



## mcama

Applying here this year.


----------



## JHD

Just curious, what exactly is 'The Guilty Party'?


----------



## Chris W

JHD said:


> Just curious, what exactly is 'The Guilty Party'?











						Definition of GUILTY PARTY
					

the person who committed a crime… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Umie13

Am I right in understanding that "the guilty party" is purely the topic at hand? As in, the scene should include a guilty party of sorts. We can use a title for the scene that isn't "The Guilty Party"? 

I'm moments from submitting and this came to mind lol.


----------



## Batsy

Umie13 said:


> Am I right in understanding that "the guilty party" is purely the topic at hand? As in, the scene should include a guilty party of sorts. We can use a title for the scene that isn't "The Guilty Party"?
> 
> I'm moments from submitting and this came to mind lol.


Yes, you are correct. I used a different scene title last year and it was fine. I don’t even think they brought up the titles of either of my samples during the interview, haha. You just need to use the prompt as the inspiration for the scene. Good luck on your application!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys, anyone having trouble with GradCAS?
I've been trying to submit my app since morning.

It's forever loading.


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## Umie13

Managed to turn it in just before thanksgiving. Not sure how it turned out...I guess will find out next month if I'm invited to an interview lol. 
All I can say is that I'm glad I tried and proud of how I represented myself and my voice to the best of my ability


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys!
Saw on the production thread people started getting interview notifications. Any news around here?


----------



## mirandagruss

its_me_mari said:


> Hey guys!
> Saw on the production thread people started getting interview notifications. Any news around here?


I haven't heard anything back but was also curious!


----------



## mcama

Not yet!


----------



## Rhipp

Haven't heard anything here


----------



## katiebonnie

Hey everyone, just dropping in to let you know that last year I got my interview request on January 23rd if that helps ease some nerves


----------



## Rhipp

katiebonnie said:


> Hey everyone, just dropping in to let you know that last year I got my interview request on January 23rd if that helps ease some nerves


Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it lol.


----------



## Mr. November

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know that I just received an interview invitation from AFI


----------



## Chris W

Mr. November said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know that I just received an interview invitation from AFI


Awesome! Be sure to add or update your application on our site.


----------



## ana22

I got an interview request this morning! I guess they're starting to roll those out!


----------



## mcama

Do the requests come as an email or are they on the portal?


----------



## its_me_mari

Congrats on the interview request guys ☺️


----------



## ana22

mcama said:


> Do the requests come as an email or are they on the portal?


Via email!


----------



## Chris W

Remember to use the "Post Update" button to update your application with new info. 


However you will need to "edit" your application to change the status and add date info.


----------



## alek

Got an interview request this afternoon!


----------



## Umie13

HOLY MOLY! I GOT AN INTERVIEW TOO!

I HAD THE BIGGEST SMILE AFTER A 12-HOUR SHIFT!


----------



## its_me_mari

JUST GOT THE INTERVIEW TOO!!!!


----------



## mcama

Think they all come out in one day?


----------



## JHD

Unfortunately I didn't get an interview request. Hope they are still sending them out, but congratulations on everyone that did that's great news!


----------



## Chris W

mcama said:


> Think they all come out in one day?


Not sure.... You can check the AFI applications in our database from previous years to see what the interview notification dates are.

*BE SURE TO ADD/UPDATE YOUR APPLICATION* *ON FILMSCHOOL.ORG *with the interview notification dates so this data is as accurate as possible.  It's a big help for future years.

More data on accepted demographics and important dates here.

Here are some of the relevant parts re interview from our interview with AFI:

*Can you give prospective AFI students an overview of the applications process?*​
*J.M.*
The first step is to apply. Then we review your application, as long as we receive all the required materials. That includes your portfolio as well as your two letters of recommendation and academic transcripts. If you're an international candidate and you received a qualifying English proficiency score, we’ll review your application, too. Like Anna said, every application is reviewed twice – sometimes three times, if there's a differing opinion between the reviewers.

The second step is the interview portion. Not everyone is invited for an interview. And then from those who have interviews, we decide who gets into AFI. The third step is the admissions selection process. We decide for applicants who have had interviews if they get into AFI, if they're on the waitlist, or if they're not selected for admissions.

*What do you consider to be the most important part of the AFI application?*​

*J.M.*

We have a holistic approach to our applications review process, meaning that we look at each part of the application but not each part is weighted equally. But I would say the two most important parts are the portfolio and the narrative statement.

People tend to focus more on the portfolio but skimp on everything else, including the narrative statement. It's probably even more important than the portfolio because in the narrative statement, we're asking you to tell us your story. Who are you as a human being? What makes you laugh? Why are you passionate about filmmaking [...] and the discipline that you're applying to, specifically?

*A.P.*
We certainly look at experimental films [...] and documentaries, because all of that is storytelling. But you have to remember AFI is a narrative, visual storytelling school. I can't tell you how many people come into the interview portion and they're not able to share the movies and television shows they like and the kinds of stories they want to tell!

Applicants need to like come in a room and be ready to share that and be excited about storytelling. Sometimes, that's lost in the application and we wonder if they'll be happy at AFI. It's sort of like not understanding what AFI is about.

*G.M.C.*
I think that you should also keep in mind that there has to be a bit of a through line with what your narrative statement is telling us about who you are and what is in your portfolio. There has to be a sense of identity. You could think when you're applying to AFI that you want to be a horror filmmaker or a comedy person. Then while you're at AFI, you discover this whole other side to you – that happens all the time.

The number one thing that we don't want is for you to think that you have to put yourself in a box. People look at our alumni and they think of David Lynch. I keep mentioning him because he's probably a huge reason why people apply to AFI. He's inspired a lot of filmmakers, but some people are like, 'I have to be David Lynch in order to get into AFI.' It’s like, we had David Lynch. We don't we don't need another one!

AFI is not limited to that kind of filmmaking. If you are a dark comedy person, lean in hard into who you are […] and the kind of stories you want to tell. More than anything, have fun with it. The more you are true to yourself in that application, the more you'll stand out.

*Let's say an applicant doesn't do great in the interview portion, but they're checking all the boxes for everything else. How much weight does the interview actually have? *​
*J.M.*
The interview is meant to be conversational. It's not meant to be like a job interview or like an HR interview, and I think a lot of people approach it like that. They're ready for HR-type questions, and that's not what we're going to ask. We'll talk to you about the films and scripts that you submitted, what you want to see in your future, and why you need to come to specifically AFI. I don't think that the interview is weighted more, per se. But obviously it gives us a better sense of who the applicant is and how they will be able to communicate once they're at AFI.

As Anna said, people get thrown by this question all the time, and it's interesting because they're all filmmakers. We ask them, 'What are you watching and reading right now?' and it's like everything goes out of their brains! They're like, 'Oh, I'm not sure...' So the most important thing is to just be ready to talk about yourself as a storyteller and as a person, your hopes and dreams for the future, as well as anything inspiring you at the moment.

We take everything into consideration — it's like, 'You know, I didn't love their interview, but I'm blown away by their application.' That's also a conversation as well, right? The interview is important, but it's not the be all, end all if the rest of the application is amazing and vice versa. We'll invite people for interviews when we see something in them. Maybe their narrative statement was wonderful, but their films weren't the best, so we interview them to see what they're really about.

Read more here:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## its_me_mari

mcama said:


> Think they all come out in one day?


If I’m not mistaken, last year they came in more than a day! I got mine at the 13th and some people at 23th! 

Rooting for you!!!!


----------



## mirandagruss

I also got my interview request via e-mail today. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Amberwx

Congratulations on the interview requests everyone!


----------



## user1234

Rooting for you all! The best of luck to everyone! Sending everyone GOOD VIBES!


----------



## Rhipp

Congratulations! I haven't gotten any sort of interview notification. Fingers crossed and good vibes to everyone!


----------



## Umie13

Just curious, what dates are people being interviewed? Mine is on the 8th of Feb


----------



## its_me_mari

Umie13 said:


> Just curious, what dates are people being interviewed? Mine is on the 8th of Feb


25th of Feb!
How are you interviewing with?


----------



## Umie13

its_me_mari said:


> 25th of Feb!
> How are you interviewing with?


Ohhh nice! I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Jonathan Fernandez


----------



## its_me_mari

Umie13 said:


> Ohhh nice! I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Jonathan Fernandez


Anna Thomas and Matty Rich!! ☺️


----------



## rac_98

Hi guys! 

Congratulations on the interviews!! I was wondering if anyone has done the interview yet? Mine is next week and I'm not sure the kind of questions they might ask. 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Umie13

rac_98 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Congratulations on the interviews!! I was wondering if anyone has done the interview yet? Mine is next week and I'm not sure the kind of questions they might ask.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


Good luck! Mine is on the 8th. I guess the general questions such as you, your desire to pursue such a programme and your creative portfolio. That would be my guess!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys,
If you go on last year’s thread there are a lot of interview experiences shared, including mine! Also, feel free to reach out to me about the interview I had! It was a year ago, but I remember some things about it!

Here is the link to make it easier hahaha





						AFI Screenwriting Fall 2021
					

Hey guys! I just did my interview with Anna Thomas and Matty Rich and they were lovely. It was a delightful conversation. It's easier said than done but the minute that video call turns on your anxiety will be shed from how conversational they are and how easy it is to talk to them. It was like...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## rac_98

Umie13 said:


> Good luck! Mine is on the 8th. I guess the general questions such as you, your desire to pursue such a programme and your creative portfolio. That would be my guess!


Thank a lot!! And good luck to you too!! 

Sending good vibes to everyone for the interviews!


----------



## ana22

Umie13 said:


> Just curious, what dates are people being interviewed? Mine is on the 8th of Feb


I'm being interviewed tomorrow


----------



## Umie13

ana22 said:


> I'm being interviewed tomorrow


Good Luck!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

ana22 said:


> I'm being interviewed tomorrow


Good luck!
You will do great! =D


----------



## Umie13

So I've taken maybe 70 selfies for the headshot requirement 😅


----------



## Yang Qian

Umie13 said:


> So I've taken maybe 70 selfies for the headshot requirement 😅


lol I just took a screenshot of me in ZOOM


----------



## Mr. November

Yang Qian said:


> lol I just took a screenshot of me in ZOOM


I did the same lol


----------



## rac_98

Hi everyone! 

I had my interview last week and I think it went pretty well. The interviewers were amazing, super nice and made it very conversational and relaxed. I loved talking to them. 

Here you have the questions they asked that I remember 100%, but to be honest, we talk more than half of the time about my narrative statement. 

Where are you right now?
A lot of things related to what I wrote in my narrative statement (family, artistic background...)
What are the stories that you want to tell? (not in terms of genres)
Have you done any collaborative projects before?
How was your experience studying a year abroad?
What is your job right now? (since we were talking about working from home)
And then I asked them some questions about the program and AFI. 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

rac_98 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had my interview last week and I think it went pretty well. The interviewers were amazing, super nice and made it very conversational and relaxed. I loved talking to them.
> 
> Here you have the questions they asked that I remember 100%, but to be honest, we talk more than half of the time about my narrative statement.
> 
> Where are you right now?
> A lot of things related to what I wrote in my narrative statement (family, artistic background...)
> What are the stories that you want to tell? (not in terms of genres)
> Have you done any collaborative projects before?
> How was your experience studying a year abroad?
> What is your job right now? (since we were talking about working from home)
> And then I asked them some questions about the program and AFI.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!


Thank you for that and huge congrats on a great interview!!!!


----------



## Umie13

Hi all,

I had my interview yesterday with Anna and Jonathan and it was wonderful. Just wonderful. Prior to my interview I was stressing out, pacing up and down--BRICKING IT--but it was the most serene conversation from an academic interview ever. I loved every moment of it.

We spoke a lot about my upbringing and the life experiences I banked over the years (I waited 7-years before I hit 'send' on an application to film school).

They then asked me if I had questions. I had maybe 5 questions already prepared.

I thoroughly enjoyed my application and I am very proud of what I presented to AFI on both paper and through Zoom. To those with interviews scheduled I wish you the very best of luck!

I have adjusted my application prefix to 'Interviewed', and now for the final wait!


----------



## wuzpoppin

hey everyone, i had my interview today! they basically had the same questions as everyone who's shared before (where are you right now, what kinds of stories do you want to tell, what's something you would write at AFI, etc.)

one thing i feel bad about was that they were critical about the 20-page sample i sent (a comedy pilot) and i didn't really have a great follow-up for their comments, so i feel like i messed up big time.

they really enjoyed the challenge scene i wrote (another comedy) and ended the interview by saying i was a funny writer, but i feel like the critique about my long-form sample and my response might have messed up my chances.

i guess we'll see in a month! my advice is to brush up on your application again and have good reasons for the choices you made in your writing. good luck to everyone!!


----------



## izzy74

Did anyone else receive the "AFI Conservatory News - March 2022" Email from Fellow Affairs just now? Wondering if they accidentally sent it out to all applicants or if I can read into it as an accident to students they plan to accept haha.


----------



## stackerlee

izzy74 said:


> Did anyone else receive the "AFI Conservatory News - March 2022" Email from Fellow Affairs just now? Wondering if they accidentally sent it out to all applicants or if I can read into it as an accident to students they plan to accept haha.


Did you sign up for a newsletter?


----------



## izzy74

stackerlee said:


> Did you sign up for a newsletter?


No! When I submitted my application I started getting mailing list emails from AFI but never the Conservatory itself. I'm sure it was just a meaningless accident though, I'm getting antsy so looking for breadcrumbs wherever I can...


----------



## mirandagruss

izzy74 said:


> Did anyone else receive the "AFI Conservatory News - March 2022" Email from Fellow Affairs just now? Wondering if they accidentally sent it out to all applicants or if I can read into it as an accident to students they plan to accept haha.


I got this too. Idk!


----------



## Batsy

izzy74 said:


> Did anyone else receive the "AFI Conservatory News - March 2022" Email from Fellow Affairs just now? Wondering if they accidentally sent it out to all applicants or if I can read into it as an accident to students they plan to accept haha.


I think it was probably an accident 😟 
I received it too and I didn't end up reapplying this year. I've been getting the regular newsletters for the past year, but this was the first I've seen anything from Fellow Affairs come through.


----------



## izzy74

Batsy said:


> I think it was probably an accident 😟
> I received it too and I didn't end up reapplying this year. I've been getting the regular newsletters for the past year, but this was the first I've seen anything from Fellow Affairs come through.


Thank you!! Now my brain can stop theorizing!


----------



## user1234

izzy74 said:


> Did anyone else receive the "AFI Conservatory News - March 2022" Email from Fellow Affairs just now? Wondering if they accidentally sent it out to all applicants or if I can read into it as an accident to students they plan to accept haha.


Dropping in I applied for directing I got one also. It may be just something they send out if you applied this year.


----------



## ana22

According to our interview packet, we should be getting a decision today! Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

GOT THE EMAIL AT 12:14PM EST

I got in !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Umie13

I GOT IN!!!!!! OMG OMG


----------



## isabixy

Hi guys! I've been lurking on this forum for months, but never got around to posting until now. I got in too! Yay!


----------



## izzy74

Congratulations to everyone who got in!! I'm on the waitlist!


----------



## mirandagruss

I also got waitlisted! Congrats to everyone who got accepted!! <333


----------



## Rhipp

I got rejected. Congrats to everyone who go in!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Congrats everyone!! Soooo happy for you! ☺️ Also waitlisted here!!


----------



## ana22

Yoooo I got in too!! Now I have to choose between USC and AFI…a good problem to have but like uhhhhh


----------



## alek

Got in as well! Congrats to everyone else who got in!


----------



## Umie13

I've literally just got home from my shift and it's still sinking in. It wasn't meant to be for USC but AFI is my calling. 

I want to congratulate all of you for just applying and wherever we end up, through this community, may our collaborations go beyond the bounds of our chosen institutions/pathways.

Please feel free to connect  <3


----------



## Yang Qian

Umie13 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!! OMG OMG


Congratulations!!! I've been seeing you here on this site for a long time haha. I also got in as a producing fellow !


----------



## Umie13

Yang Qian said:


> Congratulations!!! I've been seeing you here on this site for a long time haha. I also got in as a producing fellow !


Congratulations to you also! Hopefully would get to see each other this fall! 🎉


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone! That's awesome. 

Private AFI forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-private-forum.144/
		


And page to join is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


Start a new thread for this year's accepted applicants there.


----------



## isabixy

Hey guys! Just heard back from the financial aid office and they said they can't offer me a scholarship :/ Anyone got one? Wondering what to do now... of course, going into this I knew actually attending would be super expensive, but I had hope haha


----------



## Ijustwantacat

Hi! Sorry, I’m a little late, but I was also accepted!


----------



## Ehowells

Hi hi hope everyone’s doing well  @waitlist people, what’s your vibe? Are you planning on going to LA regardless or somewhere else. Also happy holidays to everyone celebrating!


----------



## mirandagruss

Ehowells said:


> Hi hi hope everyone’s doing well  @waitlist people, what’s your vibe? Are you planning on going to LA regardless or somewhere else. Also happy holidays to everyone celebrating!


I’m planning on heading to LA regardless! Would love to attend but going to be making the move anyway  felt like the right time for me personally to be there.


----------



## mirandagruss

Anyone get off the waitlist? Just curious!


----------

